# tegu pooping qustion



## ilovelizards (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok I noticed that my tegu dosent seem to poop right he only pees and then the white part of the poop comes out but normally not relly any brown poop.I think he might have gone completly outside yesterday but IDK.Ive tryed baths,baths with olive oil and the next thing I was going to try is mixing some mineral oil in with terkey any other ideas or advise?


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 25, 2011)

How long has this been going on? If you're really concerned you should consult a vet.


----------



## james.w (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah how long has it been since a normal poo? And is he eating normal??


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 25, 2011)

does he poop in the enclosure? he could be hiding it or eating it. i would soak him and see if that helps


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 25, 2011)

They eat their own dooks!? Nasty!


----------



## ilovelizards (Aug 26, 2011)

idk relly how long its been going on but he eats normaly and is in shed agin right now


----------



## Pyr0kinesis (Aug 26, 2011)

lol that's so funny, I asked this same question like a week ago.


----------



## ilovelizards (Aug 26, 2011)

Pyr0kinesis said:


> lol that's so funny, I asked this same question like a week ago.



what happaned with your tegu?


----------



## Pyr0kinesis (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh mine would poop regulary then poop out clear stuff (like pee i guess) with a small amount of gooey white stuff sometimes twice in a day. http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=9082#axzz1W62PcUnV

Sorry i couldnt be of any help i just thought it was weird is all i guess it was actually a month ago though


----------



## james.w (Aug 26, 2011)

I would guess if he is eating and acting normally, he is probably pooping somewhere.


----------



## Pyr0kinesis (Aug 26, 2011)

oh i appologize for not reading your post right i didnt see your's wasn't actually pooping.


----------



## TeguLouie (Aug 26, 2011)

my Gu has about 3 inches of mulch in his cage and he is a burrower. his mulch has more tunnels than an ant farm lol. he just poops while tunneling. try cleaning out your cage and while dumping the old stuff see if you can see any in there


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 26, 2011)

Pyr0kinesis said:


> Oh mine would poop regulary then poop out clear stuff (like pee i guess) with a small amount of gooey white stuff sometimes twice in a day. http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=9082#axzz1W62PcUnV
> 
> Sorry i couldnt be of any help i just thought it was weird is all i guess it was actually a month ago though


 sperm plug. Mmmmmm.


----------



## Pyr0kinesis (Aug 27, 2011)

lol I thought of that, but I'm fairly certain she is a female.


----------

